Ask HN: What is a healthy delicious breakfast that is easy? - ecarefree
======
DiabloD3
Because you need the fat and amino acid content to get you through the day,
two eggs and a few strips of bacon is the best thing ever.

If thats not your thing, consider making coconut milk smoothies. Some coconut
milk, a banana, a cup of frozen berry mix (or whatever you want) and a
tablespoon of coconut oil. Vary coconut milk until you get the consistency you
want, don't use canned.

~~~
nicolasd
It's a really good breakfast. Last summer I tried a keto/low-carb diet and
only ate eggs w/ bacon in the morning.. after 3-4 months it was too much and
now I can't eat it anymore. So go with something different everyday!

~~~
DiabloD3
Yeah, you can easily wear out food.

------
ragatskynet
Oatmeal is by far the best for breakfast if you ask me - i tend to eat it with
some protein powder, so it contains everything for a good start and pretty
fast and easy to make it. If you do not want the protein powder then a yoghurt
or similar is good after.

------
michaelsbradley
A whole can of of a tasty variety[1] of tuna fish, seasoned to taste with
cracked pepper, lemon juice, etc.

I like to have a couple of pieces of toast with it as well, drizzled with
olive oil.

Since it's not recommended to eat tuna every day (owing to concerns about
mercury) try substituting with salmon and trout[2] several times per week,
which are both low in mercury (relative to tuna).

[1] e.g. [http://www.traderjoes.com/fearless-
flyer/article/1655](http://www.traderjoes.com/fearless-flyer/article/1655)

[2] [http://www.amazon.com/Bumble-Bee-Smoked-Salmon-
Fillets/dp/B0...](http://www.amazon.com/Bumble-Bee-Smoked-Salmon-
Fillets/dp/B00BUZKJ9G)

[&] [http://www.amazon.com/Bumble-Bee-Smoked-Skinless-
Canola/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.com/Bumble-Bee-Smoked-Skinless-
Canola/dp/B00EX9CVB0)

------
quickpost
2 hard boiled eggs + some almonds. Grab it on the way out the door, can eat it
anywhere.

Fast, healthy, and keeps you full till lunch (and beyond!)

------
stephenbez
Oatmeal with frozen blueberries or raisins with a little brown sugar.

~~~
seekingcharlie
\+ Banana, pecans & cinnamon if you're feeling fancy.

------
m_ke
Greek yogurt and granola.

